
Blue Origin Plans to Begin Colonizing the Moon No Later Than 2023 - raleighm
https://futurism.com/moon-colonization-blue-origin-2023/
======
anoncoward111
And yet nobody is spending money to free us from the police tyranny we live
under on this Earth.

I hope that future Moon colonists have much more freedom than we currently do

